# Installer un linux ou unix sur PB190c



## DHG (7 Octobre 2002)

Salut à tous,
est-ce-que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si je peux installer un linux ou un unix sur un PowerBook 190 ?
Si oui lesquels ? et comment.
Merci.


----------



## WS95000 (7 Octobre 2002)

Avec bcp de chance, peut-etre tu peux trouver une distribution linux pour m68k /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
Mais franchement, c'est pas la peine...


----------



## KreAtiK (7 Octobre 2002)

je crois ke la distrib 58k en question se nomme mklinux. Et sinon il existe plein de versions ultra-light de *BSD. alors....FONCE ! ! !


----------



## DHG (8 Octobre 2002)

Merci à vous !
J'ai trouvé : openBSD mais ça m'a l'air un peu ardu.
Je vais essayer quand même !
Si vous avez d'autres suggestions elles sont les bienvenues.

A+


----------



## Macmade (8 Octobre 2002)

Le mieux pour installer un linux sur un 68k, c'est la Debian m68k... Autrement, si tu veux un Unix, il y a effectivement OpenBSD, NetBSD et FreeBSD qui tournent. Mais aussi A/UX!!! Et c'est c'est de la bonne... lol

Comme quoi Apple avait déjà un pied dans le monde Unix bien avant OS X...


----------



## Marcus (9 Octobre 2002)

Tiens, ce post tombe bien, j'aimerais bien installer un unix sur mon SE/30. Mais où trouver les versions d'UNIX precedement citées ??
Marcus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Macmade (9 Octobre 2002)

OpenBSD: http://www.openbsd.org/mac68k.html
NetBSD: http://www.netbsd.org/Ports/mac68k/
Linux: http://www.mac.linux-m68k.org/
Pour une Debian, regarde sur ftp.debian.org

Et finalement, pour A/UX:
ftp://auxanon:ftp@www.archaic-apples.com/AUX_3.0.1_Install_Boot_Disk.diskcopy_image.bin

ftp://auxanon:ftp@www.archaic-apples.com/AUX_3.0.1_Install.toast_image.gz

ftp://auxanon:ftp@www.archaic-apples.com/AUX_3.1_Update.toast_image.gz

Et voilà... : )


----------



## Marcus (9 Octobre 2002)

Merci pour les adresses, j'espere que ca pourra egalement servir a d'autres


----------



## CoolCoCo (10 Octobre 2002)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> *ca pourra egalement servir a d'autres   *



effectivement ;-) merci bcp!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## DHG (10 Octobre 2002)

merci Macmade, je me casse les dents sur openBSD depuis 2 jours, je vais essayer A/UX. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Macmade (10 Octobre 2002)

Oui, je comprend... Les BSD m68k, c'est assez l'horreur a installer... Par contre A/UX c'est sans problème... Et c'est assez classe... : ))


----------



## daffyb (11 Octobre 2002)

où trouver A/UX ??? 

non, rien, j'ai trouvé....  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------

